# mosquito waterfowl hunt



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

got picked for 11-22-2011 cannot wait. hope it is a good day


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

if its the blinds in the fields i would NOT go ..just ask huntingdoggy about our great time up there


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually the field blinds can be a very good hunt at certain times. I have seen thousands of ducks hitting those fields at times. I would call the headquarters for information on bird #'s at the time of your hunt.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

oh we seen a ton of birds before shooting time then the ducks were gone the geese just flew around the field


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hunted there twice, and skunked both times. For that hunt, I'd watch for low ducks, going with the rows of corn. It will be too early for migrators. I know that some people have had luck there, but both times I went, the large groups of geese went completing around the fields. I did see 2 geese taken, and both times the geese were very high.

My 11 year old son got picked for a youth 12/17 hunt. It sounds great, but I'm going to be the pack mule for all the stuff we take in.


----------

